# Grey puppy tooth??



## MiamiDogMom (Jan 20, 2016)

I noticed Harper's right canine tooth was loose and it looks like the adult tooth is coming in slightly in front. It is very wiggly, but over the last few days it's become darker in color from root to tip. Should I wiggle it myself and try to pull it? Otherwise I read about giving knuckle bones to loosen it, so would I give raw or the dried ones from the pet store? She broke her left canine clean off on a nylabone so I don't have one to compare to.


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

Retained puppy teeth can cause serious problems if left unchecked. Just to be sure I'd let her vet check it out and extract it.


----------



## MiamiDogMom (Jan 20, 2016)

Yea I was hoping to avoid that we were just there a few weeks ago and she was pretty mad about being poked and prodded. Guess it's better safe than sorry though. Thanks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Try to look at it this way. If she is uncomfortable with the vet - the more visits she has during her young years, the better. That's the only way we get our pups more comfortable (or less fearful) with anything in this world, exposure. She may not like it, but through exposure - she may grow to tolerate it better.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If it is dark and loose, it should be coming out soon....

raw bones, not cooked...I don't like rawhides at all - but also may help this tooth loosen more and fall out.


Lee


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Best advise I ever got here as wolfstraum stated - raw bones - put in the freezer - helps tremendously with teething. It's cold and they are in so much pleasure chewing a real bone - most of their baby teeth come out and get ingested to pass harmlessly out without their even noticing. If you use these, just monitor and remove the bone for a couple of days if you see more than a little blood (from tooth loss) on the bone. My pup went thru her whole teething process in about 2 weeks with the raw frozen bones. The chewing also promotes ear strength (develops head muscles).

Do not give the smaller ring shape bones. They get firmly lodged on the poor pups bottom jaw and some have to be sawed off in the vets office. There's many images online of this problem, it's not just a rare problem.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

definetly go to the vet. My pup had a grey tooth. It ended up getting infected and had to be surgically removed. He is great now but it was expensive and scary to have him put under for the surgery. Hopefully it falls out on its own but pay close attention for signs of infection.


----------



## MiamiDogMom (Jan 20, 2016)

Ok thanks! I made an appt for early next week. But I'll try the raw bones for now. 

Question though: Any specific type or shape? Besides the ring mentioned.


----------

